# My Humble Home Theater



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

we spend lots of time here...always looking to upgrade


----------



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

dang....still working on pics
:yikes:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Suscribed...& don't worry, we love humble...cause we are humble :T.


----------



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe this works...


----------



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

wahoooo


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

loweflye said:


> always looking to upgrade


Aren't we all??


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice setup... And it's a hobby that never ends(wife does not agree)


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Comfy seats and a nice screen. What's not to like, nice room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

B- one said:


> Comfy seats and a nice screen. What's not to like, nice room.


+1 - nice setup mate!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, making the move to a big screen is a big step (one that I still haven't been able to make) and it looks like a great place to hang out, relax, and put on a good movie.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Good setup. I'd spend a lot of time in there as well.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like a sweet hangout! Gotta love it. Yes, home theaters are like a disease...more more more LoL!


----------

